# Tweaked my knee



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I would suggest to go to a doctor not to a forum. Your knees are not something you should take a chance with and any injury to them should be taken very seriously. On that note though, if you must do an at home remedy, at least start with putting ice on it for a few days. If you do 20 mins. on and 40 mins. off for as long as you can throughout the day and night, that should help alleviate any pain and swelling. Again, a doctor is what I reccomend, but icing is a good start.


----------



## cmo (Jan 13, 2010)

I stretched the MCL(i think) in my left knee falling about a month ago to the point of barely being able to walk on steps the day of. Like Boarder said, if you don't go to a Dr. at least ice it. If it doesn't seem to be getting better after a week or so, you're probably going to need to get checked out. FWIW, within 2 weeks my knee was 100% again.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

SobeMike said:


> I was trying to learn 180s today and I tweaked my knee during a fall. I think it is an MCL sprain. If this is the case, can I brace it and keep going or will I have to rest it for a while? It's my back leg.


This is the snowboarding forum, not a sports medicine forum. The BEST advice you're going to get here, and the only advice almost anyone here is qualified to give, is to go to the doctor. Unless you're a doctor yourself, you've got no idea what you did to your knee. This may be something you can walk off, or your self-diagnosis might be so wrong that you could end up making things worse and be injured the rest of your life. Go to a doctor, not a snowboarding forum.



NWBoarder28 said:


> I would suggest to go to a doctor not to a forum. Your knees are not something you should take a chance with and any injury to them should be taken very seriously.


Bingo.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

rest it and go to see a doc. by riding you could injure it more. common sense. but then again your asking medical advice on a snowboarding forum so...


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

Of course I am going to a doctor!!! What I want to know is if it is a sprained mcl will I be able to brace it and ride. In other words anyone been diagnosed with a grade 1 mcl sprain and brace it up and go riding?

Those who posted some sanctomonius bullhit above should re-read my post and hopefully erealize I am not asking for a diagnosis. Sheesh.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

SobeMike said:


> Of course I am going to a doctor!!! What I want to know is if it is a sprained mcl will I be able to brace it and ride. In other words anyone been diagnosed with a grade 1 mcl sprain and brace it up and go riding?
> 
> Those who posted some sanctomonius bullhit above should re-read my post and hopefully erealize I am not asking for a diagnosis. Sheesh.


I did re-read it several times and every time it still sounds the same. If you had said, "I went to the doctor already and he said".......well actually, nevermind, because if you went to a doctor he would have answered this question for you and you wouldn't be asking for opinions on a subject that only your doctor has the answer to. Even if someone else has ridden with one, it does not mean you will be able to. It will different for everyone. My guess is the doctor says to take it easy for a while and you should be good to go if it is nothing serious.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

^^^ +1 I re-read it too, it still looks the same to me.


SobeMike said:


> Of course I am going to a doctor!!! What I want to know is if it is a sprained mcl will I be able to brace it and ride.


Then ask a doctor.


> Those who posted some sanctomonius bullhit above should re-read my post and hopefully erealize I am not asking for a diagnosis. Sheesh.


See a doctor. Maybe he can prescribe something for your hair-trigger rant issues too. :dunno:


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm a physical therapist and tore, not sprained, my mcl about two years. the mcl repairs itself and rarely requires surgery. Technically you can snowboard without an mcl and you really won't notice a difference, but it will hinder you in other aspects of your life especially as time goes on. I took a solid 3 months off of anything that would hinder the mcl regenerating. If i was to continue snowboarding it wouldn't heal properly and GREATLY increase the chance of it happening again. if it remains torn, the other ligaments of the knee are stressed more increasing the chance of injury.

if you're experiencing pain its more than likely a sprain, there is very little pain associated with a tear....oddly enough. ice and alieve for the pain as long as you need. then i would strongly recommend staying off it for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. My doctor says it is a sprain as well and he recommended 2 weeks too. Guess I will stick to it and see how it goes. I was hoping a hinged brace would make it ok but 2 weeeks to keep the rest of the season seems reasonable


----------

